# problems recently with acer aspire v3 771g-6851



## cmartin7 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey guys, 
I bought an Acer aspire not too long ago. Its specs are:
Intel core i5-3210m 2.5ghz with turbo boost to 3.2ghz
Nvidia gforce gt 640m
6g ddr3 memory
750g HDD

It is a nice laptop. I occasionally play world of Warcraft on it when at a friends house and it usually doesn't have too many problems. However lately it has started to freeze for a second then just start back. It happens in typically a second or less but it is still quite hindering. Any idea what could be happening here?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF is it during gaming or just general browsing ? have you tried reinstalling the video driver, and giving the air vents and fan a blow out with a can of compressed air around once a month will help keep it clean and less likely to over heat


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Also, consider a laptop cooling pad Amazon.com: laptop cooling pad: Electronics


----------

